# Посмотрите пожалуйста



## Bayanist711 (17 Фев 2014)

Год назад заказал себе на фабрике инструмент, сказал всё что я хотел и как я хотел, обещали сделать за 3 месяца, но сделали за пять. Год играл, и не разу его не открывал, вчера вечером решил открыть и посмотреть что в нём. И вот что я увидел... Голоса стоят Артигиана. Как можно так делать, это пиколка и габой. Что мне делать с этим?


----------



## oleg45120 (17 Фев 2014)

*Bayanist711*,
а в чем проблема-то?


----------



## Bayanist711 (17 Фев 2014)

Щас я загружу фото.


----------



## oleg45120 (17 Фев 2014)

*Bayanist711*,
прикольно


----------



## uri (17 Фев 2014)

ну в принципе это брак...ну а по ощущениям звуковым как?


----------



## Bayanist711 (17 Фев 2014)

*uri*,
Всё отвечает нормально! Но это же не должно быть так, что можно сделать с этим?


----------



## zet10 (17 Фев 2014)

Ни какого брака в этом нет!Распространенное явление связанное с тем,что б пиколка лучше отвечала!Играйте на здоровье ,не забивайте себе голову и не вздумайте ломать инструмент переделкой.
Кстати кто производитель Вашего инструмента?


----------



## vev (17 Фев 2014)

Простите, уважаемые, может кто объяснит дилетанту, а в чем собственно проблема? Что не так? Ну пиколки, ну маленькие и что? Что по звуку то не устраивает. Вроде как именно звук является критерием того есть проблема или ее нет


----------



## zet10 (17 Фев 2014)

Я так понял что Баянист 711 увидел ,что на пиколке голоса перевёрнуты "с верху вниз",нежели на гобое,вероятно это его и смутило!
Повторяю,что это нормальное явление!Странно только,Баянист 711 полез во внутрь инструмента только через год ,а не в момент самой покупки.Но причин для переживания нет ни каких,хотелось бы все же узнать что за марка инструмента?Артиджиано обычно ставят последнее время на Фантини!Кстати очень хорошие голоса...


----------



## MAN (17 Фев 2014)

zet10 писал:


> Я так понял что Баянист 711 увидел ,что на пиколке голоса перевёрнуты "с верху вниз",нежели на гобое,вероятно это его и смутило!


А я так понял, что помимо того, что планки перевёрнуты, Баяниста 711 смутило то, что их размеры не соответствуют размерам голосовых камер резонаторов, а огромные щели, остающиеся из-за этого над планками, тупо залиты мастикой :biggrin: Как-то вроде несолидно выглядит это решение для приличного инструмента (а может неприлично для солидного ).


----------



## Bayanist711 (17 Фев 2014)

Инструмент Bugari Armando.
Меня не смутило что они перевёрнуты, а смутило то, что отверстия на-планках, больше чем голоса, посмотрите повнимательнее, и это всё закрыто воском. Разве это должно быть так?


----------



## oleg45120 (17 Фев 2014)

Ну если все нормально играет, то может и не стоит париться?


----------



## zet10 (17 Фев 2014)

*Bayanist711*,
Инструмент Bugari Armando.
Меня не смутило что они перевёрнуты, а смутило то, что отверстия на-планках, больше чем голоса, посмотрите повнимательнее, и это всё закрыто воском. Разве это должно быть так?

Вот теперь я Вас понял.Конечно этого быть не должно!Тем более для такой "солидной" марки как Бугари!говоря проще это называется "халтура",но теперь производителю Вы ни чего не докажите,это надо было тыкать их носом при покупке! Проблема состоит в том ,что резонаторы они покупают(а не производят сами), это поточный вариант,т.к самим изготавливать это дороже и муторнее...ну а потом "подгоняют голоса",и для того что б еще удешевить процесс изготовления,не парясь заливают мастикой.Теперь время уже к сожалению упущено,ездить в Италию и выносить им мозг себе дороже выдет...Кстати уже ни однократно поднималась тема что от "Бугари"кроме заоблачных цен,раздувания щек и мыльного бренда мало чего осталось... 
Если не секрет какую модель Вы себе заказали и сколь денег буржуины с Вас срубили?


----------



## Bayanist711 (17 Фев 2014)

Дело в том, что я заказывал инструмент на фабрике, его делали специально для меня 5 месяцев. А после я не смог лично поехать за ним, а привёз мой друг, живущий в Италии. Модель artist cassotto 508 и специально дороботанная для меня. 7000 евро стоил год назад. 
Теперь собственно не знаю что делать, продавать или доводить до ума этот.
Посоветуйте что нибудь. Ведь за такую сумму не легко продать инструмент.


----------



## zet10 (17 Фев 2014)

Специально "для Вас" ( как и для многих других) ,там ни кто и ни когда ни чего не делал,не делает и не будет делать!!
Вы не Гальяно,Ковтун,Марокко и т.д...вы обычный рядовой,штучный покупатель и у завода одна задача забрать у Вас деньги ,навешать лапши на уши и потом через полгода отдать Вам инструмент( мотивируя ,дескать видите как долго мы мучились и специально для Вас создали этот уникальный баян),хотя я ни исключаю что он у них все это время лежал на складе...
Я бы Вам не советовал "доводить его до ума", во первых не известно каким качеством закончится этот "довод", во вторых в какую сумму он выльется!
Продать Вам его будет тоже очень тяжело т.к за 3500 тыс евро,можно купить такие же ,но только новые Фантини с голосами Артиджиано!или ту же Викторию за 4500,или тот же Скандалли Хромо 6 за 5500 и т.д...
Все же 7 тыс евро это дорого...
Наверное если Вас в целом устраивает инструмент по звуку,правильнее оставить его себе.
Ну переплатили,не Вы первый не Вы последний.
Многие у нас в России думают,что купив напрямую с завода они выиграют и в цене и в качестве,я уже давно говорил что это ни так! И данный топик тому свежее подтверждение!
Недавно один покупатель тоже поехал в Италию и заказал Баян Фантини готововыборный за 7 тыс евро, когда в России он мог бы у меня его забрать за 5 тыс(причем я его предупреждал),не поверил)),...поехал и купил))... потом правда просил что б я ему помог вернуть предоплату,мотивируя тем что он купит все же инструмент у меня в России , но поезд уже как говорится ту тууууу.
Другая земля, другие законы, и другой уже разговор с заказчиком нежели на территории России.


----------



## Bayanist711 (17 Фев 2014)

zet10 писал:


> .к за 3500 тыс евро,можно купить такие же ,но только новые Фантини с голосами Артиджиано!или ту же Викторию за 4500,или тот же Скандалли Хромо 6 за 5500 и т.д...


Почему же такие же, я сравнивал свой: с Викторией моделью Ac420V, с Скандалли хромо супериор, и Бугари модель 408, так мой оказался самым крикливым.
Звучание меня в принципе устраивает, кроме органа только.
Только вот обидно, что так относятся итальянцы.


----------



## zet10 (17 Фев 2014)

Ну если все устраивает,тогда и не заморачивайтесь!
Играйте и получайте удовольствие!
Тем более,что для Русского человека вопрос "крикливости" на первом месте!
По поводу отношения,тоже спорный вопрос...а они считают что очень даже хорошо к Вам относятся)).


----------



## Bayanist711 (17 Фев 2014)

А если обратиться на завод Акко или Юпитера, и сказать чтобы на пиколке и габое поставили цельные планки? Есть в этом смысл? Измениться ли от этого звучание?


----------



## zet10 (17 Фев 2014)

Не стоит!
Не ломайте инструмент!
Если по звучанию Вас все устраивает,то зачем Вы ломаете голову?


----------



## Bayanist711 (17 Фев 2014)

Но инструменту год ещё, а если в дальнейшем из-за этого начнут возникать проблемы? Расстраиваться, захлёбываться.


----------



## zet10 (17 Фев 2014)

По опыту говорю,что именно из за этого не должны!
Хотя конечно приятного мало осознавать,что внутри дорогого аппарата,дешевая работа.
Но на качество звучания это ближайшие годы не должно отразится.


----------



## uri (17 Фев 2014)

zet10, мой пост был как раз по поводу "дыр" под воском...согласитесь,что это подлянка,хотя и на звучании это видимо не отразилось...но такую работу вижу впервые...а так то играет,и хорошо)


----------



## oleg45120 (17 Фев 2014)

Как же заставить итальянцев не халтурить?

Пользуются тем, что из России проблематично претензии предъявлять


----------



## zet10 (17 Фев 2014)

*uri*,
Согласен,кстати очень часто сталкивался в Италии с подобной "халтурой", почему?,причину объяснил выше.

*oleg45120*,
С пистолетом у виска надо стоять!Мафиозо  ,им это хорошо знакомо! А теперь и в нашей стране это в порядке вещей :crazy: :biggrin:


----------

